# <:if in JSF überhaupt möglich?



## chickenwings (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Frage: ist es überhaupt möglich in einer JSF-Seite folgenden Konstrukt einzubauen:

```
<c:if test="${custfields.key.datatype == 'text'}">
	<h:outputText value="#{custfields.key.name}: " />
</c:if>
```

Wenn ja, nächste Frage: Warum wird meine Abfrage konsequent ignoriert?


Grüsse,
chickenwings


----------



## lernen.2007 (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

in jsf-Seiten darfst du keine JAVA CODE einbinden. JSP hat Code noch akzeptiert. Es gibt eine JSF Funktion mit Namen subview. Du kannst es mit eine Methode verbinden, der boolean ist. Entweder true dann zeigt es an oder false es zeigt nicht an. Schaue es dir mal http://forum.java.sun.com/thread.jspa?threadID=5120597&messageID=9420236 an.

Gruß
lernen.2007


----------



## chickenwings (16. Januar 2008)

Hmm,

danke, das ist ja schon mal etwas.
Da kommt mir eine andere Frage:
Könnte ich theoretisch nicht auch etwas in der Art machen:

```
<jsp:include page="jsp/includes/#{myBean.loadPage}" />
```

also, im Prinzip die Bean fragen, welche Seite geladen werden soll?

Grüsse,
chickenwings


----------



## lernen.2007 (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

die Idee JSF zu schaffen war, das man in einzelne Seiten keine Java Code bauen sollte. Warum? Es ist schlecht wartbar. 1-5 Seiten gehen noch einigermaßen aber sobald es darüber steigt, dann kannst nicht mehr kontrolliern.Du darfst natürlich auch keine Include machen. Du musst schauen, wie man es in JSF machen kann. Über dieser Link kannst du dich richtig informieren: 

https://facelets.dev.java.net/nonav/docs/dev/docbook.html

Gruß
lernen.2007


----------

